# Pets, besides Hedgehog?



## olive2

Just curious…..what other pets do you have besides your hedgehog(s)? 

I have two miniature dachshunds Ruby (red) and Buddy (black & tan) and yes they get along


----------



## ktdid

I have a springer spaniel mix, named Sabrina. She lives with my mom as I can't have dogs and cats at my apartment. She met Fitz once and he was having none of it.


----------



## olive2

My dogs&#8230;.



ktdid said:


> I have a springer spaniel mix, named Sabrina. She lives with my mom as I can't have dogs and cats at my apartment. She met Fitz once and he was having none of it.


Awww&#8230;. I'm lucky to not have those restrictions. Ruby, Buddy, and Hazelnut are all within 12 inches or less.


----------



## SouthernSweet

I have a Red Ear Slider, Gator, and two adorably destructive gerbil ladies named Henrietta and Veronica  I also had the chance to foster a parakeet earlier this year. It was fun to research, re-do her cage and find a suitable owner. Her name was Lemon and she went to live with a sweet retired couple that has a flight cage of rescue 'keets.

I wish I had the option of having dogs, but because I know I will eventually be working 12 hour hospital shifts I know I have to wait a good long while before I can provide a suitable home.

In the meantime, I am loving Quinnlee as a low-maintenance addition 

The photo of Gator is a little outdated since it is from 3 years ago haha! He is 5 inches SCL and is a good example of poor regulation in the turtle industry. I got him when he was no bigger than a half-dollar; my dad gave him to me as an Easter gift and my sister was given his brother. The turtles were from a flea market in Daytona and the salesperson told my dad they would stay small, could be kept in a 1 gallon plastic container, and live on four pellets per week. The result was a very sick pair of turtles that took me multiple years to improve the health of. My sister's turtle is now re-homed to a domestic pond and Gator is 6 years old, in a large breeder tank with a custom topper, and has lots of rosy reds and ghost shrimp to munch on (or make buddies with, depending on his mood)! His next upgrade is going to cost me around $1000, I am not looking forward to that haha...

Kills me that since RES are now banned in FL (where I live) people are now distributing yellow-bellied sliders. I spoke to a shopkeeper about it and she tried to convince me that there was a huge difference in care between the sliders, and I ended up just giving her an educational resource and leaving. There's nothing I can do legally because they can claim to be selling the turtles for ornamental/scientific purposes, not for pet purposes. (they are all hatchlings and are illegal to sell as pets under 4 inches in size). It keeps the babies out of major pet stores, but not out of tourist traps. eek.

Anyhow that's my turtle soapbox  Now I'm going to go have my nightly Quinnlee cuddle.


----------



## artistshrugged

I've got an 11 year old Beagle, 2 african dwarf frogs, and of course my hedgie. My beagle is named Mitchell, I adopted him when I was 12. I am currently living out of the US so he is at home with my parents. I am hoping to get a dog friendly place when I go back to the US so he can move in with me. He is also epileptic, but I don't think he knows it. He still runs around and is totally healthy on a really low dose of phenobarbital. He lives with my brother's 3 yr old Boxer named Bruce.

My frogs are named Binya and Binya after the polliwog in the TV show Gullah Gullah Island. Cumulatively I refer to them as "the binyas". I've had them about a year and they are the most low maintenance animal I have ever owned.

Also, SouthernSweet, my family goes to Florida fairly regularly and there is this one tourist place by the beach that ALWAYS has little RES for sale. Definitely hatchling sized, and I always feel so terrible. There are 15-20 in like a 10 gallon tank and I know that most of them will die young due to improper care and information.


----------



## Heavenly Hedgehogs

I have a cherry head redfoot tortoise baby, 4 moths old. A weiner dog, Maggie and a standard poodle, Sophie. Plus I pet sit so often have other dogs around


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie

Besides Squiggy I have two black cats, one American Shorthair, and one Turkish Angora named Kovu and Nova  I also had a budgie named Jack-Jack and hermit crabs, but my hermies passed away and Jack-Jack was lost


----------



## FiaSpice

I'm pet-less at the moment, but I used to have Boing, a chinchilla (my ex kept him when we separated but hat to put him down due to tooth problems)


----------



## sparkmanr

I have two dogs. I have a mutt that we adopted about 3 years ago now from the Humane society as a puppy. Then I have Pepper, she is a pure bred Pug. I bought her from a pet store about 7 years ago now. I was stupid and didn't realize puppies from pet stores came from places like puppy mills. I definitely didn't do enough research on her before we got her. She's a handful, but I love her and I couldn't imagine not having her. Then on this last Saturday I got my first Hedgie, Milo. I definitely did tons of research before I purchased and brought him home. My husband has a saltwater tank full of fish, but I let him handle the fish since that is his hobby.[attachment=0:trguyqg5]Milo 2.jpg[/attachment:trguyqg5]

Sorry, I don't have pictures of my dogs on this computer.


----------



## meggles1410

i have a continental giant rabbit, a yorkshire terrier x patterdale terrier, and i just got a new horse, as my last horse had to be put down xx

it wont let me add a picture of my horse xx


----------



## olive2

I'm really enjoying learning what "other" pets are in your life


----------



## TzusnHedgies

I have 2 Shih Tzus. They are my constant companions (I don't work) and my pride and joy.  I'll try to post pics. I'm new here, so it may not go right the first time!

This is Honeybun









This is Gingerbread









This is both of them together


----------



## nikki

Right now I have 2 female guniea pigs- Bugsy and Cocoa, 3 cats - Loki, Mittens and Cole, one dog - Lisa (rescued golden retriever) and 8 Hedgehogs - Emma, Quilton, Chloe, Ducky, Asher, Koda, Angel and Soso.


----------



## sayhedgehog

You guys sure have some adorable pets!! 

I have a pug/shih tzu mix named Throckmorton Trouble, but he usually just goes by Throck or Throcky.  I also don't work, so he is with me every minute and I just couldn't enjoy it more. He's my furchild.


Beatnik Puppy! by sayhedgehog, on Flickr


----------



## Christemo

The pets of the Schramm & Lambert apartment (AKA... Schrammbert):
Adrian, the 9 month old Pomeranian









Amelia, the little over a year old hedgie.. and Adrian:









Ermahgerd, the obnoxiously large goldfish... and Adrian:









Aly, the 8 week old hedgie... and Adrian:









And the pet boyfriend... and Adrian:









Someone really likes their picture taken... :lol:


----------



## SpiritWolves1

I have the 3 hogs, 2 degus, 4 cats, a black lab shepherd cross. We will be getting our horses next summer along with a few cattle, rabbits, maybe a chinchilla, doves and probably a few other things, the perks of living on a 50 acre farm 5 minutes from town


----------



## olive2

Chistmo…. Adrian sure likes having his picture taking :0) To everyone else you have adorable pets!!


----------



## Skittles

We have a 125 gallon fish tank full of discus. They are a huge challange, who knew fish could be so much work! In a week we will be getting four more delivered to the airport... My boyfriend has a fiash addiction lol (secretly I'm excitd to see the new fish, hopefully with higher numbers it will lessen the aggression issues we are having). That is one of our girls in the old tank


----------



## elaine haigh

I have a ****er Spaniel called Bailey who is 6years old
He wont look at Pickle even if you put him right under his nose :roll: :lol:


----------



## Christemo

olive2 said:


> Chistmo&#8230;. Adrian sure likes having his picture taking :0) To everyone else you have adorable pets!!


She sure does! She's ridiculous.


----------



## Quinn

I have 3 headgehogs: Quinn, Sasha and Ashes. I also have a 55 gallon aquarium with lots of fish and just started planting real plants in it. I never would of thought the amount of research that has to go into planted aquariums. 
My parents have 2 rescue dogs both mutts. They're names are Cody and Jasper. Even though they're not my dogs I consider them my family!


----------



## skellington1994

I have four dogs: a mutt, a german sheperd, an australian sheperd and a basset hound body-pitbull head dog. I kid you not. I also have a turtle. They leave my hedgie alone, except one of the dogs loves to stare at him while he's wheeling ._.


----------



## Amlinals

In addition to my new hedgie girl Astrid, I also have an 11 year old Great Pyrenees named Bruin, and 3 cats: Penga & Earl are 17 years old, brother and sister, born on my wedding day, and then Mipsy is about 2, our troublemaker, a little present the feral who eats our garbage left behind a couple years ago. 
I also have two male panther chameleons, Zaphod & Zelig. 
I recently had a female chameleon too, and a ferret but they both passed away this summer. 
Oh, and a small fish aquarium (yes i name all my fish too, lol, Slippy, Squiggy & Slither, Driveway, plus some bamboo shrimp and an apple snail) 
and a little betta tank - his name is Amber. 
This app doesn't want to let me access my pictures for some reason, but I'll try to change the settings and put them in another post.


----------



## eskye

1.2.3 Crested Gecko 0.1.0 Fat Tail Gecko 2.5.3 Leopard Gecko 1.2.0 Panther Gecko 
1.1.0 Bearded dragons 1.0.0 Savannah Monitor 1.1.0 Desert Ig 0.1.0 Sandfish skink
1.1.0 Blue Tongue Skink 1.0.0 Kingsnake 6.3.0 Ball Python 1.1.0 Garter Snake 
1.0.0 Sand Boa 1.0.0 Ratsnake 3.5.1 Cornsnakes 4.3.3 Axolotls 
1.1.0 Andersoni 1.1 Blue Spotted Sal 0.1.0 Yellow Spotted 1.1.0 Taricha Granuloa
0.0.4 Triturus Dobrogicous 2.3.0 Steppe Runners 5.5.0 African Dwarf Frog 
1.2.0 Floating frog 0.0.1 Tiger salamander

Somewhere between 150-200 white cloud minnows.

Plus my male and female hedgehogs and a chiweenie.

Sorry that came out in a jumble. The forum wouldn't take my spacing.


----------



## jerseymike1126

3 hedgies
3 pacman frogs
1 savannah monitor
1 albino corn snake
1 albino black rat snake
1 albino black rat snake florida pine snakr hybrid
4 albino 75% black rat snake 25% florida pine (had babies)
1 colombian red tail boa
2 hermit crabs
1 Vietnamese giant centipede
Colony of madascar hissing ****roaches
Darkling beetles and dubia breeding for food
1 kitten
1 burnese mountain dog
1 green iguana is coming in a week or so


----------



## fox_girl05

I have two cats (Sokka and Felix), a red eared slider (Hermes), two dogs that are my Mom's, they are Bichon Frise (Loki and Lottie), and right now I'm fostering two rabbits (Marco and Noon). All of the animals I have are rescues, that includes my hedgie Caesar.


----------



## Musicgirlr1996

I have a Shih Tzu  Her name is Tasha


----------



## momIImany

Wow meggles1410, that is one large rabbit!

I have 2 toy poodles (7 yrs old girls, Fifi and Coco), 1 black headed caique parrot (13 yrs old male, Pogo), 3 crested geckos (1 female, Harley; 2 males, Dali and Little Bit), 1 male Red eyed tree frog (Kermit), 12 various African Cichlids, about 100 Koi in my backyard pond and of course, Mimzy, my new beautiful baby girl hedgie. I had to give away my 19 hermit crabs and tank to get Mimzy. That was my compromise. Again, I'd post photos, but I can't figure out how to yet!!!


----------



## GailC

I've got a bunch of critters, especially since I took in a variety of rescues recently.
3 dachshund. Sadie, Winston and Lilly
1 Hedgie, Cinna Bunny (rescue)
2 blue tongue skinks
2 corn snakes (one rescue)
2 milk snakes (both rescues)
3 crested geckos (2 rescues)
1 pac man frog (rescue)
13 tarantulas (1 rescue)
and a 25 gallon freshwater aquarium


----------



## Kam

I have an adult female and a juvenile male boa constrictor, Loki and Apophis, and a little herd of dwarf rabbits who's numbers are always changing. :mrgreen: 
Soon to have a little wee hedgie roam the house.


----------



## eskye

Kam said:


> I have an adult female and a juvenile male boa constrictor, Loki and Apophis, and a little herd of dwarf rabbits who's numbers are always changing. :mrgreen:
> Soon to have a little wee hedgie roam the house.


Those are lovely boas you have! I'm quite partial to red tail boas, but the girlfriend doesn't want any snake over 8ft. I'm sticking to smaller boa species. Too bad! They're so gorgeous.


----------



## Kam

eskye said:


> Kam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have an adult female and a juvenile male boa constrictor, Loki and Apophis, and a little herd of dwarf rabbits who's numbers are always changing. :mrgreen:
> Soon to have a little wee hedgie roam the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are lovely boas you have! I'm quite partial to red tail boas, but the girlfriend doesn't want any snake over 8ft. I'm sticking to smaller boa species. Too bad! They're so gorgeous.
Click to expand...

Thank you Eskye, they are BCI 'boa constrictor imperitor' rather then BCC 'boa constrictor constrictor' or the true red tail, so the ladies max under 8'.
My girl is currently just under 7 feet and 18lbs, and she' full grown, there are also the Hog Island boas which are mini boa constrictors, the look without the size.

I did want a true red tail but I got Loki from the SPCA and she really needed a home when I wanted a snake, she's been lovely.


----------



## AshelynTraye

I have a cat named Buddy, a hedgie named Betsy, and a Fire Bellied Newt named Ronald. An large assortment of fish. I also had 6 chickens until early August when a neighbor's dog got in their coop and I lost them all. My poor babies. ):

[attachment=2:5kmc5txu]rsz_gedc0402.jpg[/attachment:5kmc5txu]

[attachment=1:5kmc5txu]rsz_yraehutyauioygtuighsd.jpg[/attachment:5kmc5txu]

[attachment=0:5kmc5txu]rsz_gedc0244.jpg[/attachment:5kmc5txu]


----------



## lilythehedgie

I have 2 male cats, Salem and Oliver, 2 girl dogs, Polly and Allison, and 1 hedgie named Lily. Polly is a ****er spaniel and Allison is a beagle/dashshund mix. Salem finds Lily fascinating. At night he will sit outside her cage and watch her wheel :roll: but she doesn't seem to mind. (I think she likes having an audience who doesn't need to turn on a light to watch her wheel :lol: )


----------



## ponylover317

olive2 said:


> Just curious&#8230;..what other pets do you have besides your hedgehog(s)?
> 
> I have two miniature dachshunds Ruby (red) and Buddy (black & tan) and yes they get along


Aww i have one mini 

I have one mini dachshund, 1 part siamese cat, 3 hermit crabs, and of course Layla  and i have a horse, not sure if that counts as a "pet"

[attachment=2:3tdmfste]NEW8213163233_106c549ac5.jpg[/attachment:3tdmfste]
[attachment=1:3tdmfste]NEWW8213148537_1a9ab9f1ce.jpg[/attachment:3tdmfste]
[attachment=0:3tdmfste]NEWWW8213148817_2c5ccaac0f.jpg[/attachment:3tdmfste]

LOL I dont have any pictures of the cat and the crabs are ugly so there


----------



## Awsimical

I have a Australian Shepard named Jack, a Doberman named rocky (nicknamed taco/cream puff even tho bad rep he's the sweetest dog ever) a yorkie named Chloe, 2 great pyrenesses named Max and Emme, 47 chickens (they all have names but I ain't making that huge list), and 3 cows (2 guernseys, 1 brown Swiss, both rare breeds drove 6 hrs for guernseys, luckily found Swiss an hr away) the momma guernsey is named Izzy, her son is Norman (from the movie city slickers) and the Swiss is Bazil, and a crested gecko named tropski/batman jr. (No set name) geckos are awesome, and I am getting my hedgehog before Christmas.


----------



## Awsimical

AshelynTraye said:


> I have a cat named Buddy, a hedgie named Betsy, and a Fire Bellied Newt named Ronald. An large assortment of fish. I also had 6 chickens until early August when a neighbor's dog got in their coop and I lost them all. My poor babies. ):
> 
> [attachment=2:2kj6ctmw]rsz_gedc0402.jpg[/attachment:2kj6ctmw]
> 
> [attachment=1:2kj6ctmw]rsz_yraehutyauioygtuighsd.jpg[/attachment:2kj6ctmw]
> 
> [attachment=0:2kj6ctmw]rsz_gedc0244.jpg[/attachment:2kj6ctmw]


I know how you feel, I lost over 10 chickens due to neighbors dogs, very sad :'(


----------



## Awsimical

Srry I forgot to mention I also have a rag doll cat, Srry I have no photos it keeps saying the file is too large :/


----------



## Awsimical

NAMED CRICKET!!!!! Srry that's all now


----------



## AlexONeil

I have a mini-weinie named Jesse, and a tuxedo cat named Xena. Jesse is almost 6, and Xena is just over a year. 

I'll upload a picture later, it says my file is too big.


----------



## Avarris

I have a zoo.... Pippin isnt home so I'll list the zoo. I also live with 3 housemates, so they aren't all mine, and I wouldn't name a cat after myself, so shall we begin? 

Riley-2 yr old Golden Retriever, not mine
Lily- 12 yr old kitteh, not mine
Zeus- unknown age long hair kitteh, Mine.. sort of LOL.. He's a traitor. Sometimes he's mine sometimes hes the housemates.
Moe- 6 yr old Parakeet- not mine
Felina- 11 year old Leopard Gecko=mine
Salem- 1 year old Green Tree Frog=mine
Spazz- house gecko-not me
Slick- house gecko-not me
Crap.. I forgot the name of the other two geckos.. but they aren't mine
and a Mediteranean gecko also not mine

On December 22nd Pippin the Hedgehog-ALL MINE and I WONT Share cuz I can! LOL


----------



## Katis228

1 kitteh (he isn't mine, he belongs to the family....or should I say we belong to him! :lol: ) His name is Ryden. My dad bought him at a yard sale, and he loves to walk on a leash outside. 

[attachment=0:ta9ah257]549543_10102435676217255_861878105_n.jpg[/attachment:ta9ah257]


----------



## Avarris

Pretty Kitteh! I love cats, I just have to keep away from them as much as I can. My son is allergic.


----------



## AlexONeil

AlexONeil said:


> I have a mini-dachshund named Jesse, and a tuxedo cat named Xena. Jesse is almost 6, and Xena is just over a year.
> 
> I'll upload a picture later, it says my file is too big.


Jesse: (He's so pitiful, and _such_ a Momma's boy.)









Xena: (We've only had her for a little over 2 months now, we adopted her from the Humane Society. She's become queen of the house.)









Both: (Xena loves to bathe Jesse, and Jesse tries to get her to play ball with him. :lol: He always looks so confused/sad when she doesn't do anything with the ball.)









I love my babies.


----------



## AJ2013

I have my hedgehog, A ball python, a rose hair tarantula, and 2 dogs ( a chihuahua and a mutt) <3


----------



## Chihirolee3

I have a black cat, Treben. He has three legs (technically three and a half). It was lost before he was 2 months old; we got him from my husband's parents' farm when he was about 2 months old. Talkative, spoiled, and strange as can be. Here's a video of some of his strangeness (he still does this today).






I am currently waiting on our new family member, my very first hedghog.

In the past, I have had a rescue hamster (who lived with me for 3 years before he died of old age) which I got when I was 7. I have had a wonderful wolf-hound, Velcro, whose mother (my aunt's wolf dog) was a pure white wolf (type of wolf I don't remember), and Velcro was 90/10 wolf/huskie. He was put down when the DNR found out about him. He was my most wonderful companion as a child (he was with me everywhere I went, and was always happy to see me when I got off the bus), and I had him for almost 4 years (he was 7 when he died). The only bad thing about him was that he did not tolerate any other dog besides Chaulky. Chaulky was my sister's dog (who loved me more because I took care of him and played with him), but he was put down at age 2 when he got ran over and his back legs and hips were crushed. He was a choclate lab and sadly both dogs were put down the same year my hamster died (age 10 was a hard year). I didn't want to have another pet for a long time, and I did not get another until I got Treben, who I couldn't ignore after learning what he went through at such a young age to survive losing his leg, on a farm no less). After rediscovering my love for animals (as pets, I've loved animals all my life), I wanted to get another hamster, but my husband suggested a hedgehog instead, and so here I am. Sa la vie!


----------



## PirateHedgie

Slowly rebuilding my zoo to its former pre-military glory! 

I kept 2 of my over 30 breeding stock of snakes when i joined up and they are still with me 

California Kingsnake - costal phase name YO, he is so old and he bites himself and is nearly blind, he is cute tho! He is well over 17 years old i have had him FOREVER! 
Western hognose - 9 years old named Maribel (cutest breed of snake EVER - just look at their noses!!! CUTE!)

A betta named El Luchador (Luchi for short) he is 3 years old and sailed all over the pacific with me (i smuggled him underway with me on the ship i was stationed on)
and his housekeeper who clean's his tank Jeff the golden Chinese algae eater - 8 months old

I have two kittied too but they live with my parents right now because i was nevcer home stationed on a ship and they have refused to give me back my kitties lol one day i will have the heart top steal with back or maybe they will end up like my bearded dragon and become THEIR pet lol 

And OBVIOUSLY my hedgie Winston who we call the STON


----------



## snowcolt17

teddy.-he is a mix. 
2 husky pups
3 ball pythons


----------

